# Female Anavar Cycle ADVICE.



## athlon70

Hi all, my wife has just finished an 8 week Anavar only 20mg TABS split into 1/4's.

1/4 in the am, 1/4 in the pm so 10 mg per day, had strength gains and felt good, nothing dramatic, no sides apart from a touch of acne.

She has been off for 2 weeks, how long before she can go back on?

Considering the impact 10mg had on her, would 20mg be OK?

PS: Does Anavar help with injuries (tendon/ligament/muscle) the same way, i beleive that DECA does?

Thanks all.


----------



## Musclegirl

Personally, same time off cycle as on cycle.

I'd taper up to 20mg...My last cycle ran up to 15mg daily and I got sore nips. The only time I've ever had a side. Immediately came off and was right as rain a couple of days later.

Week 1 5mg

Week 2 10mg

Week 3 10mg

Week 4 15mg

Week 5 15mg

Week 6 10mg

Week 7 10mg

Week 8 5mg

That's the kind of cycle I'd use to judge sides etc but everyone is different 

I don't think the var does anything in that respect. EQ is good for tendons etc and not too bad for females to take but the risk of sides is massively increased and you need to pin...

Hope this is of some help


----------



## secondhandsoul

Apart from liver toxicity women have no need to cycle. If she has bloods and they come back as normal then she can go back on. My understanding is women need no time off. Although I personally feel a bit out of sorts after 10 weeks (showed signs of liver damage)


----------



## secondhandsoul

20mg is really top end for a women and if she is concious about sides I would stick at 15 max but as musclegirl said everyone is different. If she has sides she is uncomfortable with then drop back down or give it a few days.

No joint benefits etc from var. If she is looking for more mass maybe have a look at her diet and add get more food in.


----------



## Musclegirl

The liver issues are the reason for cycling imo. You can start taking liver support stuff alongside the var but cycling works to let your body come back.

There aren't really many studies into female cycling, I know people who do a PCT of sorts to lower the crash of hormones more gently but not a lot of info on this, more personal experiences.

Secondhandsoul - (Completely off topic!) What's your ceiling for dosage on the var and would you consider an injectable like Primo or EQ?


----------



## secondhandsoul

15mg is max for me mate. My throat gets sore and that's a little too close to cracking for me. My other half would go berserk if orals were found so I haven't risked pinning although the sides are ment to be far more likely...im super curious so I may try some primo one day


----------



## dipdabs

Girls what have your gains been like on this? And did your down below bits get bigger!


----------



## Musclegirl

Yeah, think 15mg a day is my limit really...

I'm single so no issues for me haha 

I'm super super curious on the Primo and EQ but I am scared of the sides... I may do a tiny tiny inj and see what happens but I'm a long way off from that yet!!


----------



## Musclegirl

dipdabs said:


> Girls what have your gains been like on this? And did your down below bits get bigger!


My gains on var are epic! I really harden up and gain a lot of size.

Haha not sure, I didn't notice any enlargening of those bits...


----------



## dipdabs

Musclegirl said:


> My gains on var are epic! I really harden up and gain a lot of size.
> 
> Haha not sure, I didn't notice any enlargening of those bits...


Hmm and whats your diet and training like?


----------



## Guest

dipdabs said:


> Girls what have your gains been like on this? And did your down below bits get bigger!


Bigger toes ? Wow, now that's some side effect !

Well you know what they say about people with big toes !

That they probably did var ! :lol:


----------



## Musclegirl

dipdabs said:


> Hmm and whats your diet and training like?


I eat pretty clean and just increase protein intake while I'm on cycle. Nothing too out of the ordinary I suppose.

Veg, chicken, fish, eggs, oats...

Training is usually, chest and tri's Monday, boxing Tues and Thurs (great cardio) and back and bi's thurs. Legs and shoulders are usually over the weekend or on a Friday/Saturday dependent on my work hours.


----------



## MRSTRONG

girls have no need to cycle as theres no test getting shutdown .

liver toxicity on var is not much at all and certainly nothing to worry about on 20mg ed .

my mrs used primo alpha pharma , her voice went deeper needs to shave more and get clit grew so 1 positive .

deca was made for women .

my mrs is currently on tren ace and var .


----------



## athlon70

She took liver support whilst in the cycle.

it was her first time taking AAS, she took Tribulus with no effect.

cheers


----------



## VanillaFace

God this is really selling anavar to me, never thought of taking AAS because being completely uneducated in AAS use and it's effects on women I thought I'd grow a penis and a square jaw and a mustasche lol gonna have a good look into this now!


----------



## vetran

VanillaFace said:


> God this is really selling anavar to me, never thought of taking AAS because being completely uneducated in AAS use *and it's effects on women* I thought I'd grow a penis and a square jaw and a mustasche lol gonna have a good look into this now!


my daughter has been on aas for a few years her periods have stopped, just saying we all have sides inc you ladys


----------



## secondhandsoul

I can attest to the above comment I've done a couple of var cycles and haven't had a period in 10 months even when leaving several months between cycles. No aas is without sides, oily skin, acne, increased hair growth (slight) and crushing mood swings (out of character) are a few of the sides I've had. Sorting out a proper bulking diet can give great results without needing to hit the aas right away.


----------



## Musclegirl

Oh....I've not had a problem with periods etc thankfully. I get some spots on my back and chest but nothing major. Other than the nipple thing which went after I stopped cycle.

Definitely looking at Mast and Deca for a cycle but not sure I can pin myself.


----------



## Musclegirl

VanillaFace said:


> God this is really selling anavar to me, never thought of taking AAS because being completely uneducated in AAS use and it's effects on women I thought I'd grow a penis and a square jaw and a mustasche lol gonna have a good look into this now!


Just make sure you do a LOT of research and thinking. Sadly, we aren't invincible from sides :wacko:


----------



## dipdabs

A course of anavar is something ive thought of a lot but I just don't knowww!


----------



## gettingLEAN

any of you girls ever tried anything heavier than var some test prop maybe? would it vary from person to person for the adverse sides like hair growth etc when a girl takes prop?


----------



## Musclegirl

No, wouldn't personally go as far as test prop but am contemplating mast or deca for a course. Was thinking eq or primo but think the former two are better suited.

I'd be interested to know if any females on here have done the test prop.


----------



## dipdabs

What's better for females winny or anavar?


----------



## Musclegirl

Both are touted for "female use"....

I've heard that winny can dry out the joints which is not good for going heavy. I like var and have used it for a couple of years now, never fails to disappoint. I tried turinabol but that showed nothing.


----------



## dipdabs

Is there more sides from winny to anavar?


----------



## Musclegirl

Not sure, winny is slightly more androgenic which means the risk of sides is slightly increased. I'm a little scared of winny ha ha even though I'm considering injectables!

I've never taken it so I'm only going by what I know from var experience


----------



## solidcecil

Did you girls gain much size and strength on var? My girlfriend is looking into starting a cycle.


----------



## secondhandsoul

solidcecil said:


> Did you girls gain much size and strength on var? My girlfriend is looking into starting a cycle.


As always diet will dictate growth mate. I don't gain much in size but helps me harden up and maintain mass when cutting. Im sure there are better aas out their for women looking for serious mass but if she is eating properly (aka enough) she will see some gains but there will be more sides usually with anything other than var. She will do great on var first cycle though. If she can del with the sides from that then she can move on.


----------



## MunchieBites

i love var! take 5mg in morning 5 mg in evening and have noticed strength gains- especially bench (for some reason).

also loving the increased sex drive!


----------



## solidcecil

secondhandsoul said:


> As always diet will dictate growth mate. I don't gain much in size but helps me harden up and maintain mass when cutting. Im sure there are better aas out their for women looking for serious mass but if she is eating properly (aka enough) she will see some gains but there will be more sides usually with anything other than var. She will do great on var first cycle though. If she can deal with the sides from that then she can move on.


Thanks, I have just been researching deca for her. I think we would be more likely to use that instead now, as she is looking for size.

Have either of you ran deca before?


----------



## Badonkadonk

MunchieBites said:


> i love var! take 5mg in morning 5 mg in evening and have noticed strength gains- especially bench (for some reason).
> 
> also loving the increased sex drive!


That's why...



MunchieBites said:


> no im not saying that to get praise- with make up i look like a transexual boy who has just gone through his mums make up bag- without i look like a confused small boy who needs to be transexual


...clear now! lol


----------



## MunchieBites

Badonkadonk said:


> That's why...
> 
> ...clear now! lol


this is why im not scared of any dodgy side effects!!!!! i've always been this way!


----------



## Badonkadonk

Lol, you're definitely funny.


----------



## Skye666

So it's taken me a week to find the info I was looking for!!!!!

I want to try anavar .. And this info as been useful thank you ladies  all I have to do now is take another week to find out where to eat the stuff lol....onwards and upwards!!!!


----------



## Skye666

Skye666 said:


> So it's taken me a week to find the info I was looking for!!!!!
> 
> I want to try anavar .. And this info as been useful thank you ladies  all I have to do now is take another week to find out where to eat the stuff lol....onwards and upwards!!!!


Eat???? I meant get the stuff!!!!!


----------



## dominimo

Skye666 said:


> Eat???? I meant get the stuff!!!!!


I envisioned a buffet restaurant where you can ladle out anavar tabs to toss on your ice cream sundae.

I wouldn't recommend test based as hair loss appears to be an issue for women as it is with men.

definite possibility of enlargement of the girly bits if this is an issue- it wasn't for the woman I know yet she didn't like the hair loss.

nice thread about women and anavar use.

looking to hear about the deca if ever a thread is made.


----------



## Musclegirl

dominimo said:


> I envisioned a buffet restaurant where you can ladle out anavar tabs to toss on your ice cream sundae.
> 
> I wouldn't recommend test based as hair loss appears to be an issue for women as it is with men.
> 
> definite possibility of enlargement of the girly bits if this is an issue- it wasn't for the woman I know yet she didn't like the hair loss.
> 
> nice thread about women and anavar use.
> 
> looking to hear about the deca if ever a thread is made.


I ran NPP which is the shorter ester version. Good gains but had some sides

I'll try and start a thread when I get 5 minutes lol


----------



## DeadlyCoobra

Musclegirl said:


> Oh....I've not had a problem with periods etc thankfully. I get some spots on my back and chest but nothing major. Other than the nipple thing which went after I stopped cycle.
> 
> Definitely looking at Mast and Deca for a cycle but not sure I can pin myself.


ahh pinning would be fine, when i was coming off my comp cycle and starting a cruise (was switching from short esters to long esters, so needed to continue jabbing prop for 2 weeks untill the test enanthate was in my system to keep blood levels consistent) i was having to do prop jabs EOD but obviously low doses as i was dropping to a cruise at like 250mg / week, so was jabbing less than a ml each time, and i ran out of normal pins and could actually jab it fine with no lumps or no trouble with a slin pin which is tiny, you dont even notice it, that was in the delts, really easy and painless.

So as your doses would probably be quite low and you would be jabbing less than 1ml each time you could probs try using a slin pin, may be fine for you, if not delts or gluts, pinned them so many times last cycle, never had an issue it just slid in


----------



## dominimo

Musclegirl said:


> I ran NPP which is the shorter ester version. Good gains but had some sides
> 
> I'll try and start a thread when I get 5 minutes lol


yes, thanks for that. I am just now reading your comments in another thread best inj. so the thread will be most helpful.

thanks.


----------



## Musclegirl

Haha yeah, I got the bottle and did it. It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. Just the thought at first.

I'm using slin pins with blues into the glutes, E4D. Need to jab today but not done it yet. I might try delt pinning but will see about that one


----------



## Musclegirl

Dublin said:


> Would be interested in that thread, cheers :thumbup1:


Haha best I crack on and do it


----------



## DeadlyCoobra

Musclegirl said:


> Haha yeah, I got the bottle and did it. It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. Just the thought at first.
> 
> I'm using slin pins with blues into the glutes, E4D. Need to jab today but not done it yet. I might try delt pinning but will see about that one


Oh so youve already pinned then? :laugh: my bad, dont need my reassurance then! blues as in the 1" or 1.25" 23g pins? fair play! i literally meant an insulin pin with the tiny little needle like this:










I was worried about delt because i thought it would be a mess of loads of different muscles and tendons and veins and all that, but its actually easier than glutes IMO, mainly because i struggle to twist all the way round and sometimes get cramps in my obliques on the side that is twisted and getting squished! just goes in fine, ive done oranges and blues with no issues, not a green though, fook that!


----------



## Skye666

dominimo said:


> I envisioned a buffet restaurant where you can ladle out anavar tabs to toss on your ice cream sundae.
> 
> I wouldn't recommend test based as hair loss appears to be an issue for women as it is with men.
> 
> definite possibility of enlargement of the girly bits if this is an issue- it wasn't for the woman I know yet she didn't like the hair loss.
> 
> nice thread about women and anavar use.
> 
> looking to hear about the deca if ever a thread is made.


[email protected] anavar cream sundae.....hair loss??? Now that's scared me!! I can cope with enlarged bits in fact..yayyyyyy but hair loss...damn  does this mean some anavar is test based?? Or are u saying all types have that effect???


----------



## Skye666

Musclegirl said:


> I ran NPP which is the shorter ester version. Good gains but had some sides
> 
> I'll try and start a thread when I get 5 minutes lol


I'd be happy to see this thread


----------



## dominimo

Skye666 said:


> [email protected] anavar cream sundae.....hair loss??? Now that's scared me!! I can cope with enlarged bits in fact..yayyyyyy but hair loss...damn  does this mean some anavar is test based?? Or are u saying all types have that effect???


my error. sorry, I wasn't clear.

anavar is not testosterone based.

I meant that don't go to testosterone based gear- cyp, enanthate prop..as the testosterone leads to side effects that are not always desirable.

the enlarged clit /horniness and constant state of arousal when wearing tight jeans ( especially those with the seam in the panels  ) were easily handled... no pun intended.

however, testosterone leads to scalp hair loss for women and men, some people more than others.

this was the side that was not acceptable to her.

sorry that I wasn't clear.


----------



## Skye666

dominimo said:


> my error. sorry, I wasn't clear.
> 
> anavar is not testosterone based.
> 
> I meant that don't go to testosterone based gear- cyp, enanthate prop..as the testosterone leads to side effects that are not always desirable.
> 
> the enlarged clit /horniness and constant state of arousal when wearing tight jeans ( especially those with the seam in the panels  ) were easily handled... no pun intended.
> 
> however, testosterone leads to scalp hair loss for women and men, some people more than others.
> 
> this was the side that was not acceptable to her.
> 
> sorry that I wasn't clear.


Oh I see...thanks....I know anavar appears to be a milder form but must still ave sides right??

Seamed panels...lol...sounds ouchy!


----------



## dominimo

Skye666 said:


> Oh I see...thanks....I know anavar appears to be a milder form but must still ave sides right??
> 
> Seamed panels...lol...sounds ouchy!


more squirmy than ouchy.

she was smiley all day though.

quite enjoyable she said it was!

from the threads I have read on Anavar, the sides are minor for the majority of people. it might be one of those things where " it all depends " on the person and dosage, length of cycle and whatnot.


----------



## Geonix

If you're getting GYNO issues from anavar, it's obviously not 100% anavar... HA!


----------



## athlon70

Skye666 said:


> I'd be happy to see this thread


so am I


----------



## Enzo007

Hi my friend who is a woman wants to try anavar and I was thinking 4-5 weeks pyramiding in and out as it's her first time just to see how she goes ie side affects, I'm thinking 5 mg upto 10 then down to 5mg at end , but was wondering if any women have tried anavar on a very limited diet ? I've read right or wrongly it would give some strength gains but with limited diet she will rip down , stay lean , is this correct ? Also I have read some people have been getting winstrol sold to them as anavar , is this very common as the sides ie hair thinning would be a big problem to a woman ! She has rhom is this one that has been substituted ?

Cheers


----------



## ryda

Misspinky1983 said:


> i want to try a cycle of var in the new year so am looking into it now. Is bonavar 10mg ideal for ladies?


If I could pm you, I'd send you some info, I know a girl who don't use the forum who I could ask for you


----------



## ryda

Misspinky1983 said:


> Heya ive only been a member for a couple of weeks so i cant pm you. Can you inbox me but i cant reply. I can't put my email address either can i? X


Nope can't inbox you either lol do you have your email on your profile? X


----------



## ryda

Misspinky1983 said:


> I did put it when i registered its [email protected]
> 
> X x


Check your mail and edit that post lol x


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Just want to make a correction on this thread. ALL steroids are testosterone based, including anavar.

Coaching women around the world and based on their feedback:

Body hair will increase. Pubic hair will increase. Nails will grow faster. Some will increase in downy hair on body and face.

Dependent on dose, your voice may sometimes crackle or indeed deepen.

Clit size will generally increase in size, the stronger, more androgenic the compound, the greater the amount.

Sex drive will increase usually but not always. Increased chance of thrush symptoms in same area. Acne on shoulders/back/jawline may increase.

Positives are all those that men have without the fact women don't have a HPTA to recover from.

However always get bloods, check your lipid profiles, liver and kidneys and indeed thyroid levels regularly.

No point looking good on the outside and damaged inside. We are all different - some will get absolutely no sides at all, others will get sides at very low doses.

Make the decision based on what you want, no your boyfriend/coach/friends says.


----------



## Skye666

Papa Lazarou said:


> Just want to make a correction on this thread. ALL steroids are testosterone based, including anavar.
> 
> Coaching women around the world and based on their feedback:
> 
> Body hair will increase. Pubic hair will increase. Nails will grow faster. Some will increase in downy hair on body and face.
> 
> Dependent on dose, your voice may sometimes crackle or indeed deepen.
> 
> Clit size will generally increase in size, the stronger, more androgenic the compound, the greater the amount.
> 
> Sex drive will increase usually but not always. Increased chance of thrush symptoms in same area. Acne on shoulders/back/jawline may increase.
> 
> Positives are all those that men have without the fact women don't have a HPTA to recover from.
> 
> However always get bloods, check your lipid profiles, liver and kidneys and indeed thyroid levels regularly.
> 
> No point looking good on the outside and damaged inside. We are all different - some will get absolutely no sides at all, others will get sides at very low doses.
> 
> Make the decision based on what you want, no your boyfriend/coach/friends says.


Appreciate this thanks!! I'm looking to change a few things up next year so I'ts good to read people's views on it.


----------



## Cronos74

Hi... i wake up old topic and this is my question to ladies who used anavar....my women is take 3 times anavar cycle 5 to 10mg pyramid and always 4weeks long cycle and newer she had any water increase in her muscle and body and always been alpha pharma product oxanabol, ok now she change product Malay tiger Xanodrol and 7 days past 2,5kg more water in her body and muscle and mirror show bigger girl...ok, still it,s good but i believe that xanodrol its not Oxandrolone really, i doubt its methandionone...its my opinion, i use malaytiger products and its allways be legit and right....how about you girls, is it been that kind water increase?

im from finland so sorry my bad language


----------

